# TODAY Only - Sale!



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2021)

Japanese Knife Sharpening Class - $100 OFF




I've had a LOT of people asking me about this over the last year as I haven't had it listed available due to COVID. Since I'm going to start it up again I thought why not announce it with a nice discount?  

This sale is only going to be active until midnight *today* my time US Eastern. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## birdsfan (Jun 6, 2021)

Just signed up! Totally stoked!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2021)

birdsfan said:


> Just signed up! Totally stoked!




Woohoo! 

Thanks


----------

